# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الثانية >  نظريه الجزاء الجنائى

## shimaa fadel

ازيك يادكتورتنا الجميله
اتمنى ان حضرتك تكونى بخير
الحقيقه يادكتور انا حبيت انى اوفى بوعدى لحضرتك واحاول افهم الجزء الذى لم يسع لنا الوقت ان نتناوله بالشرح فى الترم الاول وهو الجزء الخاص بنظريه الجزاء الجنائى وده من منطلق ابدا بنفسك اولا ولكن انا فكرت انى احاول افيد باقى زملائى وعشان كده حبيت ان اضع تلخيص لهذا الجزء على المنتدى حتى استفيد وافيد باقى زملائى وان شاء الله سوف انتهى من وضع الجزء كاملا قبل بدايه الترم الثانى
                                                     الباب الاول
                                                 نظريه الجزاء الجنائى
                                                        الفصل الاول
مفهوم الجزاء الجنائى:
يقصد بالجزاء الجنائى العقوبه والتدبير الجنائى
اولا: المقصود بالعقوبه:
يقصد بالعقوبه الجنائيه الجزاء الذى يقرره القانون وتنطق به محكمه جنائيه والذى يتمثل فى العقوبات الاصليه وهى: وفقا للماده (10)عقوبات
الاعدام
السجن المؤبد
السجن المشدد
السجن
الحبس 
الغرامه 
بالاضافه الى العقوبات التبعيه وهى :
الحرمان من بعض الحقوق والمزايا ومراقبه الشرطه وفقا للماده(24) عقوبات
وعقوبات تكميليه وهى العزل من الوظيفه( ماده27) والمصادره (ماده 30)
وبناء على ذلك فانه حتى يكتسب جزاء معين صفه العقوبه الجنائيه يلزم ان يتوافر فيه عده شروط:
الشرط الاول:   ان يكون على اثر ارتكاب جريمه
الشرط الثانى:   ان يكون الجزاء واردا ضمن مانص عليه القانون من عقوبات اصليه وعقوبات تبعيه وعقوبات تكميليه
الشرط الثالث:   ان تحكم به محكمه جنائيه

المقصود بالتدابير الاحترازيه:
هى جزاءات على ارتكاب جريمخ تهدف الى معالجه خطوره اجراميه فى الفاعل وتوقى عودته الى الاجرام فى المستقبل
ومن التدابير مايعتبر مقيدا للحريه مثل
1_حظر ارتياد بعض المحال العامه
2_منع الاقامه فى مكان معين
3_المراقبه
ومها مايرد على نشاط معين مثل
1_حظر ممارسه عمل معين
2_سحب ترخيص القياده
3_اغلاق المحل

                                 التمييز بين الجزاء الجنائى والتعيض المدنى
الجزاء الجنائى يقع على اثر ارتكاب جريمه جنائيه بينما التعويض المدنى يشكل جزاء على خطأ مدنى
كما يختلف الجزاء الجنائى عن التعويض المدنى  فى ان العقوبات والتدابير الجنائيه محدده بنص تشريعى بينما يتمثل التعويض المدنى فى جبر الضرر والذى قد يتخذ صوره التعويض النقدى او التعويض العينى
ملحوظه:
تتميز الغرامه عن التعويض المدنى فى ان الغرامه تؤول الى الدوله بينما التعويض المدنى يؤول الى المضرور
                                               التمييز بين الجزاء الجنائى والجزاء التاديبى
الجزاء الجنائى يوقع على اثر ارتكاب جريمه جنائيه فالقتل والسرقه من الجرائم الجنائيه التى يترتب عليه توقيع جزاء جنائى
بينما الجزاء التاديبى يوقع على اثر ارتكاب جريمه تاديبه ومن ذلك مخالفه الموظفين العموميين لواجبات وظيفتهم
                                                       الفصل الثانى
                                              خصائص الجزاء الجنائى
تتمثل خصائص الجزاء الجنائى فى التالى:
1_ايلام مقصود اذا كان عقوبه
2_يخضع لمبدا الشرعيه
3_تحكم به محكمه جنائيه
4_يحترم مبدا الشخصيه

اولا: انه ايلام مقصود اذاكان عقوبه:
تميز العقوبه بانها ايلام مقصود ويقصد بالايلام ان المحكوم عليه يتحمل معاناه والم فيما يتعلق بالحق فى الحياه اذا حكم عليه بالاعدام وفيما يتعلق بالحق فى الحريه اذا حكم عليه بعقوبه سالبه للحريه وفيما يتعلق بالحق فى الملكيه اذا حكم عليه بعقوبه ماليه
والجدير بالذكر ان هذا الايلام مقصود ذلك لان العقوبه من اغراضها التكفير

ثانيا: انه يخضع لمبدا الشرعيه:
حيث انه لايجوز توقيع عقوبه لم يرد بها نص فى القانون اوبناء على قانون ويعد ذلك اعمالا لمبدا الشرعيه الذى تكرسه الماده     (66) من الدستور بقولها( لاجريمه ولا عقوبه الا بناء على قانون، ولا توقع عقوبه الا بحكم قضائى ولا عقاب الا على الافعال الاحقه لتاريخ نفاذ القانون)

ثالثا :خضوع الجزاء لبدا الشخصيه:
تخضع العقوبه الجنائيه لمبدا الشخصيه ، بمعنى انه لايجوز توقيعها على الغير. فالمسئوليه الجنائيه لاتعرف مسئوليه المتبوع عن اعمال تابعيه وذلك على خلاف المسئوليه المدنيه التى تعرف ذلك
وقد حرص الدستور على التاكيد على مبدا شخصيه العقوبه بقوله فى الماده (66) منه على ان (العقوبه شخصيه)
رابعا_ مبدا القضائيه :
يقصد بمبدا القضائيه انه لا يجوز توقيع عقوبه او تدبير جنائى الا من جانب محكمه مختصه اى محكمه جنائيه ويعتبر ذلك من الضمانات الاساسيه لحقوق الانسان 
ملحوظه:
لا يجوز الالتجاء الى التحكيم فى المنازعات الجنائيه حيث انه لايجوز توقيع عقوبه او تدبير الا من محكمه جنائيه ,وان كان يجوز  ذلك فى المنازعات المدنيه والتجاريه

خامسا: تفريد الجزاء الجنائى:
يعتبر التفريد من سمات الجزاء الجنائى , ذلك لان الجزاء الجنائى لا يتماشى مع جسامه الخطا فقط وانما ايضا مع ظروف         الجريمه نفسها ومع شحصيه المجرم
وقد يقوم المشرع بالتفريد وهو مايطلق عليه التفريد التشريعى
وقد يقوم القضاء بالتفريد وهو مايطلق عليه التفريد القضائى
وقد يكون التفريد من جانب السلطه التنفيذيه وهو مايطلق عليه التفريد الادارى

المقصود بالتفريد التشريعى: مايقوم به المشرع من تحديد عقوبه لكل جريمه
المقصود بالتفريد القضائى: مايمارسه القاضى من سلطه تقديريه فى اختيار العقوبه بين الحد الادنى والحد الاقصى المقرر للجريمه
وذلك وفقا لظروف الجريمه وظروف الجانى ايضا
المقصود بالتفريد الادارى:يشير هذا التفريد الى ماتملكه السلطات الاداريه العقابيه من الامر بالافراج الشرطى لمن حسن سيره وسلوكه ،بالاضافه الى تنظيم السجون               
                                                          الفصل الثالث
                                                 تقسيمات الجزاءات الجنائيه
تنقسم الجزاءات الجنائيه الى عقوبات وتدابير احترازيه

                                                           المبحث الاول
                                                      تقسيمات العقوبات  
تنقسم العقوبات الى عقوبات اصليه عقوبات تكميليه وعقوبات تبعيه
                                                  المطلب الاول
                                            العقوبات الاصليه     
المقصود بالعقوبه الاصليه: العقوبه الاصليه هى تلك التى تحكم بها المحكمه فقط كجزاء للجريمه
ويترتب على هذا المفهوم للعقوبه الاصليه التالى:
_على المحكمه ان تحكم بهذه العقوبه دون غيرها اذا اقتنعت بالادانه
_اذا لم تحكم بها المحكمه كان حكمها  منطويا على خطا فى تطبيق القانون وكان متعينا نقضه
_على المحكمه ان تحكم بالاضافه الى هذه العقوبه بعقوبه اخرى اختياريه اذا كان النص يسمح بذلك

انواع العقوبات الاصليه:
عددت الماده (13) عقوبات ومايليها العقوبات الاصليه كالتالى:
الاعدام _السجن المؤبد_السجن المشدد_السجن_الحبس _الغرامه
تقسيم العقوبات الاصليه:
العقوبات الاصليه منها ما هو مقرر كعقوبه للجنايه ومنها ما هو مقرر للجنحه , واخيرا منها ماهو مقرر للمخالفات   
قد حددت الماده (10) عقوبات عقوبه الجنايه فى التالى:
الاعدام
السجن المؤبد
السجن المشدد
السجن
الحبس
وحددت الماده (11) عقوبه الجنحه فى التالى : الحبس , الغرامه التى تزيد على مائه جنيه
اما عقوبه المخالفات حددته الماده (12) عقوبات بالتالى :الغرامه التى لا تزيد على مائه جنيه

اهميه العقوبات الاصليه:
1_ انها المعيار الذى يعول عليه فى تحديد طبيعه الجريمه
2_ان العقوبات التبيعيه تتبع الحكم ببعض تلك العقوبات الاصليه اذا كانت من عقوبه الجنايات
3_ ان تلك العقوبات هى المعول عليها فى تحديد القانون الاصلح للمتهم
4_ان تلك الععقوبات هى المعول فى تحديد الجريمه الاشد عند تعدد الجرائم

                                                          المطلب الثانى
                                                    العقوبات غير الاصليه
المقصود بها:
هى تلك العقوبات التى لايحكم بها بمفردها كعقوبه للجريمه , بل انها تضاف الى غيرها من العقوبات الاصليه

انواع العقوبات غير الاصليه: العقوبات التكميليه والعقوبات التبعيه
عددت الماده (24) ومايليها العقوبات التبعيه بعد تقسيمها بانها:
_الحرمان من بعض الحقوق والمزايا 
_العزل من الوظائف الاميريه
_مراقبه البوليس
_ المصادره
وتتضمن العقوبات التكميليه :
العزل من الوظيفه العامه فى بعض الاحوال (ماده 27 عقوبات)
المصادره(ماده30 عقوبات)
مراقبه الشرطه فى بعض الحالات (ماده 28 عقوبات)

خصائص العقوبات التكميليه:
تتميز العقوبات التكميليه بالخصائص التاليه:
1_انها عقوبه تضاف الى عقوبه اخرى , فلا يحكم بها وحدها
2_ يتعين على المحكمه ان تحكم بها اذا كانت عقوبه تكميليه وجوبيه
3_لا تنفذ لا تنفذ العقوبه التكميليه اذا لم تحكم بها المحكمه حتى ولو كانت تكميليه وجوبيه
4_العقوبات التكميليه ليست مقتصره على الجنايات فمنها مايسرى فى مواد الجنح

خصائص العقوبات التبعيه:
1-انها عقوبه تضاف الى عقوبه اخرى اصليه, وبالتالى لا يجوز الحكم بها بمفردها كعقوبه اصليه
2_ انها تتبع الحكم بقوه القانون , اى انه من الواجب اعمالها حتى ولو لم تحكم بها المحكمه
3_القاعده فى العقوبات التبعيه انها تتبع الحكم بجنايه

                                                                 المبحث الثانى
                                                          تقسيمات التدابير الاحترازيه
يمكن تقسيم التدابير الاحترازيه الى تدابير مقيده للحريه وتدابير تتعلق بممارسه نشاط معين 
اما التدابير المقيده للحريه فاهمها: مراقبه الشرطه
ومن التدابير المتعلقه بممارسه نشاط معين: سحب ترخيص القياده, اغلاق المحل

ويتضح من مراجعه تلك التدابير انها ليست مقصوره على الجنايات , بل انه يمكن الحكم بها فى مواد الجنح

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرحبا طالبتي المتميزة دائما شيماء 
ما قمت به من مراجعة الجزء الخاص بنظرية الجزاء هو مهم للغاية 
ويتعين على كل الطلاب أن يعلموا أن قانون العقوبات القسم العام هو الأساس لباقي مواد الجنائي في السنة الثالثة وكذلك الرابعة 
وكذلك لمن يريد أن يكمل دراسته بالماجستير والدكتوراه 
أبارك لك شيماء هذه الخطوة وأشجعك على قراءة وكتابة المزيد والمزيد من نظرية الجزاء الجنائي
وسأتابع معك كل ما تقومين بكتابته 
مع دعواتي لك بالتوفيق والسداد

----------


## shimaa fadel

شكرا يادكتوره على اهتمام حضرتك
ربنا يباركلنا فى سيادتك

----------


## يونس محمد

انواع العقوبات غير الاصليه: العقوبات التكميليه والعقوبات التبعيه

----------


## يونس محمد

عددت الماده (24) ومايليها العقوبات التبعيه بعد تقسيمها بانها:

----------


## يونس محمد

_الحرمان من بعض الحقوق والمزايا

----------


## يونس محمد

_العزل من الوظائف الاميريه
_

----------


## يونس محمد

مراقبه البوليس
_ المصادره
وتتضمن العقوبات التكميليه :

----------


## يونس محمد

العزل من الوظيفه العامه فى بعض الاحوال (ماده 27 عقوبات)

----------


## يونس محمد

المصادره(ماده30 عقوبات)
مراقبه الشرطه فى بعض الحالات (ماده 28 عقوبات)

----------


## يونس محمد

خصائص العقوبات التكميليه:

----------

